

My first simple 97-loc Sinatra/Freebase/Heroku single-serving app - bkudria
http://github.com/bkudria/clooney/blob/master/clooney.rb

======
bantic
This is great. The link to tickets for Fantastic Mr. Fox is broken right now:
[http://www.fandango.com/fantasticmr$002Efox_109297nu/movieov...](http://www.fandango.com/fantasticmr$002Efox_109297nu/movieoverview)
Looks like it's a Freebase bug escaping the title properly, though, not on
your end. (edit: It's that 'nu' at the end of the movie url fragment that does
it, which appears to come directly from freebase)

~~~
bkudria
Thanks for catching this, Cory. I've updated the Freebase DB, it'll take a bit
to freshen the caches. I probably ought to convert back the $FFFF codes from
FB, although it seems to work fine...

------
bkudria
Source code for <http://howmanymoviesisgeorgeclooneyinrightnow.com> . Code
comments/questions/critiques welcome!

------
colbyolson
This gives me some great ideas on a first project, thanks!

------
WALoeIII
Thanks for showing me to Typhoeus, that's sweet lib!

<http://github.com/pauldix/typhoeus/>

------
fizx
What were your thoughts on Acre (Freebase's app platform)?

~~~
bkudria
I didn't look into it too much - I was wanted to do it in Ruby and try out
Heroku.

In the future I might consider building the app with ACRE - it looks rather
interesting.

------
revorad
This looks neat!

